
Comic Strip Tour of the Wild World of Pandemic Modeling - jonbaer
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/a-comic-strip-tour-of-the-wild-world-of-pandemic-modeling/
======
ykevinator
This is so unsatisfying, they are basically concluding that it's unknowable.
Not even estimatable. That means there is no expertise. Then what's the point,
of you existing? Give us our money back and go work at Walmart, experts. It
boils my blood to see so much tax payer money spent on so little. We spent
billions to be told its unknowable, and that we don't have enough masks. I
wish my job had such little accontability and oversight. And zero consequence
for naked unpreparedness. I understand that laypeople couldn't see this
coming, but we paid a ton of money for experts, so surely the experts could
see it coming. If not then we deserve a refund.

~~~
xscott
I suspect your sentiment is why so many people accept confident predictions
from blowhards who don't actually know/care how complicated the real world is.
Maybe it's more comforting to listen to people who pretend to have the
answers, but it doesn't help for making good decisions.

Personally, I think the accountability and oversight should be applied to the
asshats who say exaggerated things with certainty. Yet for some reason, those
people get a pass because "they were using the best information at the time"
etc... It's doubly frustrating when they say, "Yeah, it wasn't so bad because
you listened to me".

~~~
chkaloon
You're both correct

------
richm31415
". . . like a hoard of suburbanites descending on a grocery store's toilet
paper aisle." Should be "horde" but somehow "hoard" works better here . . .

